# Coast To Coast Bronco



## 4scuda (May 14, 2016)

I am a balloon tire guy but ran across this bike and thought the condition and style was good. It's an odd built bike. Is there anything special about this bike?I am in to it for a $100.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 14, 2016)

Jungle Terry will be the guy to tell you about this bike since it's a Ross made bike


----------



## jungleterry (May 15, 2016)

Good morning yes I can tell you all you need to know about this bike .better to call or text me at (440)228-0291. To start it's a Ross bike that's was re badged coast to coast . Instead of having barracuda on the guard they made them different names , bronco, cobra , hummer etc.again please feel free to call or text . Have about 70 of these so can give you all the information you need . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 4, 2016)

MAN... I've been dying to find a Ross Barracuda or rebadge with that style frame...  heck, I'd be happy to find just frame/forks and go from there...

--rick


----------

